# $ 28,000



## Ron100 (Oct 8, 2013)

That's right, a quote I got on this today. I'll stick with my general 3055 
Http://usjetting.com/little-jets.html


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

You can buy a neat and comfort hydronic heating system with that!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Does it drive itself?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Yea...
If you bought that one you'd be trading it in on a US Jetting 4018 pretty quick...

Playing with small jetters is a waste of time...


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Seems like it has the same size balls as a 10k$ unit but mounted on a trailer. I agree with red go bigger


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

My cart jetter is 9gpm 4000 psi and cost less than a third of that price. For that price I'd go with the next size.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I bought my Myers ram jet for 1200 bucks, tires rotted off, covered in bird ****, all hoses rotted. Tank pump and motor were decent. Dropped about 10k into it, now I clean 12" lines for municipalities as well as 4" lines for HOs all with the same machine. 

Been looking at getting something with a GPM down to about 15 or so and higher psi.


----------

